

Our free plan quota just got 500% bigger - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/our_free_plan_quota_just_got_500_bigger

======
nadavs
Introducing Cloudinary's new and spacious free plan, now offering up to five
times the previous monthly quota.

